# Is Tatasky Is A Cheater



## gaurav816 (Apr 27, 2007)

HEY guys recently i switched to tata sky from dishtv

the problem is when i saw the brochure of tata sky there is all channel available like dishtv, now i purchased tata sky and some channels are missing like
ZEE SPORTS,ZEE PREMIER,ZEE ACTION,ZEE CLASSIC,ETC MUSIC,ZEE MUSIC,ETC PUNJABI,NEO SPORTS,IBN7,SAHARA SAMAYA

i called the customer care and he said to me zee channels will never available in tata sky

anybody has the same problem


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

Zee Network and Sun Network packages are not allowed in Tata Sky from beginning. This is becoz of the on-going battle between these network providers and Tata Sky. The issue is running in court. Results are expected soon.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 27, 2007)

WTF, even i was considering TATA Sky. Now they say they dont have Zee Network, then why the **** they show it on their Brochure.

This is false advertising and one can easily file a case in Consumer court but who cares in India. A leading DTH service Provider cheating customers directly - _it happens only in India_


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

Zee package was available till 2006 year end. Recently Tata Sky has filed a complaint against Zee Network for not allowing Tata Sky to beam the Zee package, following which Tata Sky had to suffer huge losses. Till now it's not clear when the package will be back. But I am still seeing the availability of Zee package in the web. *www.tatasky.com/packages.htm
Can anyone confirm if they are getting Zee Package?


----------



## govind@PH4 (Apr 27, 2007)

Tatasky was offering all zee channels mentioned in its brochure till recently.
However after recent ruling by TDSAT, stating that it is not necessary for TATA SKY to carry all 32 zee channels, TATASKY has decided to drop 13 channels.

Source:: *www.televisionpoint.com/news2007/newsfullstory.php?id=1177404335

Hope it clear doubts.


----------



## gaurav816 (Apr 27, 2007)

if tatasky not shwoing those channel why he is charging us whole package price 300/- pm.


----------



## govind@PH4 (Apr 27, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Zee package was available till 2006 year end. Recently Tata Sky has filed a complaint against Zee Network for not allowing Tata Sky to beam the Zee package, following which Tata Sky had to suffer huge losses. Till now it's not clear when the package will be back. But I am still seeing the availability of Zee package in the web. *www.tatasky.com/packages.htm
> Can anyone confirm if they are getting Zee Package?


 

Yes TATASKY is carrying rest of 19 zee channels. I am a subscriber of same service.



			
				gaurav816 said:
			
		

> if tatasky not shwoing those channel why he is charging us whole package price 300/- pm.


 
they have introduced range of packages ranging from 160 to 300 
Rs.. But which bouquet includes what channels and services, it is still not mentioned on their website. However, I think 300 pm will include all channels and services.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 27, 2007)

When they are not providing the Zee Package, why they are listing it on their Website and Brochure and even the TATA Sky Dealer in my locality told me "Sab aata hai sir, Star, Zee, Sony, Sports, aap chinta na kijiye)

Well, if they are still uncertain about their package they should edit it on Website and Brocheures. What they are doing now is clear case of "FALSE Advertising and equal to FRAUD)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 27, 2007)

dunno bout u ppl but i can very well see the Zee channels on my tata sky conn


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 28, 2007)

^6even me too can see Zee channels and I recently in Feb. switched to Tata Sky


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes Guys. I have checked in my friend house. He is also getting the Zee package. So Zee package is back now. I think there is a package plan where one can get all the channels. You need to contact the Customer support and get more details.
Sukhdeepsingh: Now I hope you will not run to Customer court to sue Tata Sky!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

zee was available on tatasky right since feb.... i haf no problems watching any of the zee network channels!


----------



## gaurav816 (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah i know zee channels available in tata sky but excluding some channels ZEE SPORTS,ZEE PREMIER,ZEE ACTION,ZEE CLASSIC,ETC MUSIC,ZEE MUSIC,ETC PUNJABI,NEO SPORTS,


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 28, 2007)

Guys, I think Tata Sky has seen this thread!
They have updated their website today and categorized the packages nicely:
Check it out: *www.tatasky.com/packages.htm


----------



## dissel (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^Nice Info

I have a question, If some one go for western pack what he going to pay every month Rs.250/- or Rs.250+160=410/- ?

Asking this coz there is Starter pack+ mentioned


----------



## govind@PH4 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ofcourse Rs. 250/-. 
Starter Pack + .. just means that package will include both starter pack channels and mentioined channels.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 30, 2007)

I too use Tata Sky and get Zee channels!! But let me confirm once I reach home!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

hey there r radio channels mentioned in Tata Sky brochure , but i cant find them , i've searched all channels on the STB 

i think they really are cheaters


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^ radio service is still not available


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 30, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> hey there r radio channels mentioned in Tata Sky brochure , but i cant find them , i've searched all channels on the STB
> 
> i think they really are cheaters



Why don't you take a look at the latest packages? There are no radio channels mentioned here.

*LATEST PACKAGES IN TATA SKY*


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Why don't you take a look at the latest packages? There are no radio channels mentioned here.
> 
> *LATEST PACKAGES IN TATA SKY*



   well i'll prefer to go by the services *that were promised when i signed up fot tata sky*


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 30, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i'll prefer to go by the services *that were promised when i signed up fot tata sky*



Again you made the mistake of checking the link I have given!  
There is no such promises made for such things.  

Take a look at the note:

*



Tata Sky reserves the right to add or drop a channel from any package and/or change the package rates.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## vkr15 (Apr 30, 2007)

Is Tatasky Is A Cheater


Where is the doubt? Aren't they all?
Dish TV is the same--their customer service is pathetic.
I wish Ratan Tata sticks to making steel .


----------

